# A couple of pics of our SM group in Dallas



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is one cute face!!! And it belongs to our very own Cosette :wub:
View attachment 95117



A group pic from the Saturday night pizza party
View attachment 95118



and another group pic....
View attachment 95119



Play time at the Saturday night meet up
View attachment 95120



Can we get a doggie group pic????
View attachment 95121



Stacy and Maggie
View attachment 95122



Come on, Ava....get off your throne and play with the kids!!!
View attachment 95123



Here's Jackie with Cosette and Lynn holding Ava and Secret
View attachment 95124



It sure was fun meeting some of the SM members for the first time and fun seeing those who went last year!!! I may have some pictures on my other camera and I'll down load those later...I'm tired :w00t:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what great pics! and I am SOO TIRED too, lol. Long few days with no sleep.

I love seeing all of our babies play together! Sad I had to leave so early to get Andrew ready - i know I missed a great party!


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

It was a true pleasure meeting such a wonderful group of ladies and your adorable babies. I think I might come out of my shell and start posting more. Thanks to you all for your kindness and hospitality.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the pictures! Our SM ladies always look so happy and great together. And, seeing all the fluff babies together is always such a joy.

Thank you for sharing the pictures, Pat.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such fun! It was wonderful meeting you all and your babies. I'm ready to do it again! Thanks to Pam for arranging for the room and ordering the pizza - great job!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wish I was there, so much fun. Thanks for posting. San Diego next year looks more possible maybe :thumbsup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It was a great time. I almost didn't go, but am so glad that I did. I loved meeting everyone. So... when and where is the next one????


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:
Thank you for posting these delightful pictures!

Looks like you all were having so much fun :chili::chili::chili:


:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

Just love this SM group.....and hope to join you in San Diego in 2012! 
rayer: rayer: :heart: :heart: artytime:

The fluffs on the couch :biggrin::clap: :wub: :innocent::innocent: 
:dothewave: You did a great job, I mean they did a great job!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Pat -- thanks so much for those shots. Have been dying to see them. What a huge group of beautiful, fun women and all those Maltese...I think I have the vapors. :wub::wub::wub: Too cute and little Missie Ava on her little high horse.  I really missed you all and was waiting with baited breath for pix. Someone needs to tag everyone on one of the shots so we know whom everyone is. I know a lot though. :thumbsup: Can you only do that on iPhoto and FB? Glad you had such a great time. I wish the next one wasn't just about as far away from NYC as you could get. :blink:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

awwwwwwww!! Is it wrong that I am SO jealous!!!??? lol Looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

There's are beautiful ladies:hugging: I need names with faces:biggrin: I want to go next year Lord willing
So Pat how did Secret and Ava get along?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting PAT!! I few of us were dying to know how things were going down there and couldn't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This was soooo much fun!! I loved meeting eveyone. Truffles had a ball playing with all the doggies!! Pat the pictures are great. The pizza party was a huge sucess, and I can't wait to make my reservations for San Diego!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a great turn out! I'm sorry I couldn't be there to meet everyone. Maybe next year. So many cute malts too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pictures...thanks for posting them, Pat! Looks like everyone had a wonderful time! Pat, not to be a major pain...but could you tell us who is who in the pictures. I haven't met any members in person yet so I only recognize a few faces from other picture posts


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh and I just ADORE that picture of the malts on the couch in which little miss Ava has her nose turned up. :HistericalSmiley: Precious!!!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad you made it home safe, Pat. I'm still exhausted. I'll try and get some pictures up tomorrow. It really was a great few days. Next year, San Diego.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Believe it or not -- I'm just getting home. My flight was cancelled this morning as there was a huge storm in Dallas/Ft. Worth last night. I was supposed to be back in Albuquerque by 11:15 a.m. and have arrived at home finally around 8:30 p.m. and have to be back at work tomorrow. Lots of flight delays and some mechanical problems with the planes. Anyway, Secret and I made it home and Tilly and Lacie were so happy to see me (not US -- me). LOL

Secret and Ava did well together once we gave them a chance to get acquainted. Pat brought her stroller and I didn't, so Ava was kind enough to allow her Mom, Secret, to share. 

I had so much fun meeting everyone. The pizza party was a blast and watching little Cozette try and try and try and try to get every fluff that was there to play with her was hilarious. She's like the Energizer Bunny -- she just keeps going and going and going. She is adorable. 

Watching our amazing fluffs (SM fluffs) in Obedience and Rally was fabulous. The SM members have done a wonderful job of training the fluffs and I can't believe their patience. Our members that showed in Confirmation were truly impressive and their dogs were gorgeous. Very, very impressed with the breeding programs. SM members are producing beautiful dogs.

BUT -- I must admit that the highlight of the show, for me, was watching our special, speical Marina show. She is such a wonderful handler and so poised both in and out of the ring. I must share how knowledgeable she is about our fluffs and how much I enjoyed talking "dogs" with her. Marina is amazing!!!! And she won best jr. handler the 3rd year in a row at Nationals. Isn't that just fabulous!!!

Next year even more of our SM friends MUST come to Nationals. It was so much fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Believe it or not -- I'm just getting home. My flight was cancelled this morning as there was a huge storm in Dallas/Ft. Worth last night. I was supposed to be back in Albuquerque by 11:15 a.m. and have arrived at home finally around 8:30 p.m. and have to be back at work tomorrow. Lots of flight delays and some mechanical problems with the planes. Anyway, Secret and I made it home and Tilly and Lacie were so happy to see me (not US -- me). LOL
> 
> Secret and Ava did well together once we gave them a chance to get acquainted. Pat brought her stroller and I didn't, so Ava was kind enough to allow her Mom, Secret, to share.
> 
> ...


Lynn - you must be beyond exhausted. I had one of the worst flights of my life coming home from Nationals last year...so windy that it felt like the plane was on a trampoline and then about to land and the plane suddenly shot up. There was still a plane on our runway that didn't take off yet. :w00t: But it's so exhilarating to go to Nationals. It so much fun meeting all the SM members, seeing such a stellar cast of show dogs and finding out who's who. I've been so lucky to see Marina in the ring here and hanging out as well. She's so impressive. I hope to go to Nationals next year. Is there a date set?

So how was the rescue parade and was Hope there?


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

great pics .. it's like malt heaven !


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful SM Hot Mamas and babies!!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I can hardly wait for San Diego next year. I am definitely going.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

wow, that must be the best time EVER! so many happy faces, so many precious pups.
how on earth did you find a hotel allowing so many fluffs on the couch...haha! superb. simply superb!!

thank you so very much for those lovely pictures of you all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a fantastic group picture---and I actually recognized a couple of people from the SM postings! 'Loved the sofa scene w/the babies---Ava was such a cute little snob!
Please someone post the dates for next year in San D.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally the photos are there! :thumbsup: 

Looks like everybody really had a blast! I'm sure it was so much fun to meet SM members in person! 

Love the group shot and of course the playing fluffs! 

Thanks for sharing with us!!! I'm a bit jelaous, Lol!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Loved the pics Pat!!!!! Kicking myself over and over that I didn't go this year. Last year was so much fun....San Diego is a definite. Thanks for sharing and glad you all had a blast! 

Now time to plan the puppy party....it's only a few weeks away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im jealous too , those were great , beautiful ladies and beautiful fluffs !!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pat some great shots!! I will have to buy a new camera so I can post better pictures.
I am quite certain is going to take me the rest of the week to recover.
Hugs Pat and See you and the East Coast Contingent in JUNE!! - Tammy and I are making plans tonight.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures! Everyone looks as though they had a great time!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> What a fantastic group picture---and I actually recognized a couple of people from the SM postings! 'Loved the sofa scene w/the babies---Ava was such a cute little snob!
> Please someone post the dates for next year in San D.


Sandi, next year's Specialty starts on Tuesday, May 29 (the day after Memorial Day). I'm not sure what the schedule is or when the actual shows are and if I heard correctly the show site will be the Marriott San Diego Mission Valley. Mission Valley Hotels | Marriott San Diego Hotel in Mission Valley CA


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The one highlight that I forgot to mention in my earlier post was the wonderful Rescue Parade -- and yes, Edie had our very special Hope with her and in the parade. All of the Rescue fluffs were amazing and their stories made my eyes water.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

how fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sandi, next year's Specialty starts on Tuesday, May 29 (the day after Memorial Day). I'm not sure what the schedule is or when the actual shows are and if I heard correctly the show site will be the Marriott San Diego Mission Valley. Mission Valley Hotels | Marriott San Diego Hotel in Mission Valley CA"

Memorial Weekend?? oh ick..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

casa verde maltese said:


> Sandi, next year's Specialty starts on Tuesday, May 29 (the day after Memorial Day). I'm not sure what the schedule is or when the actual shows are and if I heard correctly the show site will be the Marriott San Diego Mission Valley. Mission Valley Hotels | Marriott San Diego Hotel in Mission Valley CA"
> 
> Memorial Weekend?? oh ick..


and Memorial weekend in a touristy beach town?

But at least it's not during Comic Con weekend - that would 100x worse


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Comic Con Sounds So fun!! but way too busy for me.

I'm starting my program a week later next year - so I can actually GO!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

After Memorial Day?! Really?! That kind of stinks.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks for the nice pictures :chili:
I wish I was there. maybe next year


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally home after an *ahem* adventurous ride to the airport, in which I and Ruth (Lululolly) got lost in Dallas a million times, missed our exits I don't know how many times, and both of us missed our flights. I ended up being charged an extra day for the car rental, but managed just make the next and only remaining flight on Virgin America yesterday evening. Poor Ruth and Willow ended up having to stay overnight at a hotel before taking another flight home to Kentucky this morning. She was a gracious and invaluable navigator, though, and I would probably still be driving around Dallas trying to get to the airport if it hadn't been for her! There were accidents and road closures throughout our route, which made it a huge challenge to figure out what direction to take. I've flown all over the US and NEVER had the trouble getting to an airport and car rental return like I did here, including going to Boston during the years of the "Big Dig". 

But, the stress of getting back home was all worth it because I had a really great time meeting everyone and their pups. Cozette had the time of her life-- she was in fluff heaven-- she loved playing with all the other dogs! The pizza party was so fun, and all the dogs had such a wonderful time greeting each other and playing nonstop, and even though she's tiny, Cozette was in the thick of it! Ava was so adorable-- she was content to "oversee" the others til most of the room cleared out, and then she and the few left played so well together, chasing and playing hide-and-seek and having a great time. Pam (Pammy4501) let me bring Cozette to her room to play with Truffles when we went to human-only events, so most of the weekend was nothing but playtime for her, LOL. 

Marina did such a commendable job showing, I was just so proud of her! Such amazing poise for such a young lady! I was thrilled to cheer her on at the banquet when she won her awards.

I hope everyone will try to consider going next year, if at all possible. It should be a wonderful time. I loved meeting all the other SMers and their dogs. Seeing all the dogs and their wonderful and loving personalities made me even more attached to the Maltese breed. What amazing companions and love-bugs they are!

I hope more pictures and some videos get posted soon! I'm loving re-living the amazing time we had!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these pics! I hardly took any... that would've meant I had to replace the drink in my hand with a camera 

I have to say I'm glad to see next year's is at a Marriott. The hotel was FABULOUS and the staff was INCREDIBLE!! 

I'm so glad to see friends from last year and meet even more people. Can't wait for San Diego!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome pictures & comments. Of course wish we were there with everyone, but there is always next year! Can't miss a trip to beautiful San Diego even if it is a day after the holiday. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What amazing pics!
Sounds like everyone had so much fun at Nationals.
It is really neat to see all the Malts side by side.
Like a little party.


----------



## Gaby_MalteseMom (Jan 11, 2011)

how fun! lucky ladies and fluffs to be able to get together


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Awsome*

You ladies look GREAT and all those babies together looked like a white cloud in heaven! 

Sounds like you had a ball!

Thanks for sharing :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics, looks like it was so much fun!:aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Pat. They came out great. I can't believe it is all over, we had such a great time. I will be posting my pictures soon. I am still playing "catch up" from the trip.


----------

